# Carolina BBQ Sauce Recipe???



## Splittine

Anyone have a sure nuff good vinegar Carolina style BBQ sauce. I've going a couple good ones on the interweb but rather have one from someone on here with experience.
Thanks


----------



## billin

*recipe*

Carolina Treat is about as good as you are going to get for cooking a whole hog....

but if you want to make your own 

1 bottle heinz ketchup
red pepper flakes 
one part black pepper fine ground
2 table spoons of apple cider vinigar
1 large clove of garlic chooped fine.
mix thourghly add corn starch if its thin


----------



## 2RC's II

U talking about mustard based or sweet?


----------



## Splittine

Either but the more vinegar taste the better.


----------



## 2RC's II

Reason I'm askng what kind is cause I lived in east ga. ( Columbus) BTW best BBQ in the world in the Columbus/Phenix City area. Mike & Ed's, Country's BBQ, Chikin Comer's and I could go on and on....but I won't. Also lived in the Carolina's and people get the sauce confused. One is mustard based and the other vinegar based but are very similar. One has more mustard and is more spicy the other has more vinegar and is not quite as hot. Anyway we found one in the store here. Rumboggies Hot BBQ Sauce Southern Style. As close as you can get to the mustard based. Not sure where we got it but it's either WD, Wally World or Public.


----------



## on the rocks

Sauers BBQ sauce is a true NC vinegar based sauce, vinegar is the 2nd ingredient on the label. It is NOT sweet. It is sold at Publix. 

If you want a more pronounced vinegar flavor than it already has or want to thin it out for a mop then cut it with apple cider vinegar. This thinner sauce is especially good mixed with chopped or pulled pork for sandwiches. 

Do not use white vinegar or wine vinegars. They do not work as well.


----------



## DLo

It depends on what you mean by Carolina. A South Carolina sauce is basically vinegar and red pepper, with other flavors. A Eastern Carolina is what most people call Carolina style and is mustard based with varying degree of sweetness, the further West you go the sweeter the sauces get. I like the new avatar BTW....Cinderella boy, from out of nowhere....its in the hole!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

My wife is from Virginia and she makes her own sauce. It is off the chain. And makes cole slaw to put on top. Ill see if i can get the recipe


----------



## Splittine

I'm down for whatever recipe. I like experimenting with different sauces on different meat. Any recipe would be great regardless Mustard base or vinegar or .....


----------



## GWally

My absolute favorite is Scott's Barbeque sauce. Typical North Carolina vinegar base with a little kick. I just "Binged" it and there is a recipe for it on "All Recipes.com". The intro says "the best barbeque sauce I've ever had". I had some pulled pork once years ago a lady from North Carolina did. It was a good as stuff I remember and she did it in her oven.

By "typical", I mean typical for Southeast NC where we'd eat pulled pork with hush puppies and cole slaw.


----------



## rippin90

I was introduced to Carolina Treat when I was stationed at Myrtle Beach AFB, in the mid 80's. Outstanding BBQ sauce. Can't find it in stores though, I usually by it directly from Carolina Treats website.



billin said:


> Carolina Treat is about as good as you are going to get for cooking a whole hog....
> 
> but if you want to make your own
> 
> 1 bottle heinz ketchup
> red pepper flakes
> one part black pepper fine ground
> 2 table spoons of apple cider vinigar
> 1 large clove of garlic chooped fine.
> mix thourghly add corn starch if its thin


----------



## 155SprtFsh

*google "piggie park" South Carolina*

Yellow Only.....several how to on line


----------



## 155SprtFsh

*BBQ Sauce*

1/2 cup yellow mustard
1/2 cup honey
1/4 cup brown sugar, light
1/4 cup white vinegar
salt and pepper, to taste


directions:
Whisk together and simmer for about 5 minutes. You should cook this the night before.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Winn-Dixie has Boston Butts .99lb perfect for Carolina BBQ- going to get a few.


----------



## tnjimbob

New to the forum, but I have been cooking BBQ and competing for several years. Thought I would share my recipe for vinegar based BBQ sauce. This is a thin sauce that I use to finish pulled pork, mostly to keep it moist and give a little extra flavor to the meat. 

Here's how I make it. 
*Ingredients:*



1 cup cider vinegar
3 tablespoons salt(kosher)
3 tablespoons brown sugar
1 teaspoon chili powder
1/2 teaspoon chipotle powder. ***May substitute cayenne if you want it hot.
few drops of your favorite hot sauce, like Louisana, Crystal, Frank's, etc.
Simmer all ingredients for 10 minutes over med-low heat on stove until dissolved. Stir in a tablespoon of pork pan drippings while still warm and mix together. Allow to cool to room temp. Serve in a squeeze bottle with a fairly small opening, because a few drops are preferable to too much poured on all at once. Mix into a pan of pulled pork, or allow your guests to sprinkle on their plate or sandwiches as they like.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter

155SprtFsh said:


> 1/2 cup yellow mustard
> 1/2 cup honey
> 1/4 cup brown sugar, light
> 1/4 cup white vinegar
> salt and pepper, to taste
> 
> 
> directions:
> Whisk together and simmer for about 5 minutes. You should cook this the night before.


what he said but I throw in a little worchershire sauce in the mix .do a google search for maurices piggy park bbq sauce .walmart use to carry it but some people complained about the confederate flag on the bottle and they refused to remove it so walmart dropped them


----------



## rippin90

Found this recipe. 

http://www.amazingribs.com/recipes/BBQ_sauces/east_carolina_BBQ_sauce.html


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

rippin90 said:


> Found this recipe.
> 
> http://www.amazingribs.com/recipes/BBQ_sauces/east_carolina_BBQ_sauce.html


Thanks


----------



## Sam56uel

It is off the chain. And makes cole slaw to put on top. Ill see if i can get the recipe
__________________


----------

